# Geschädigte von Internet-by-Call-Anbietern (Avivo, ByCall24, SurfDirect usw) gesucht!



## sbtl (5 November 2009)

Hallo liebe Forum-User!

Im Namen einer Kölner TV-Produktionsfirma suche ich Opfer typischer Internet-by-Call-Abzocken, bei denen die Anbieter mit supergünstigen Tarifen à la 0,01 Cent pro Minute locken und die Einwahlnummern für diese Tarife dann kurzfristig so ändern, dass man mit derselben Einwahlnummer plötzlich in einem bis zu 10.000fach höheren Tarif surft und am Ende des Monats eine horrende Telefonrechnung erhält.

Wer also erst vor kurzem solch einer Abzocke erlegen ist und sich von uns für einen kurzen TV-Beitrag bei der Aufklärung des Falls mit der Kamera begleiten lassen möchte, um so andere ahnungslose Internetbenutzer zu warnen, der kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden oder meine Kontaktdaten beim Admin dieses Forums anfordern.

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2009)

*AW: Geschädigte von Internet-by-Call-Anbietern (Avivo, ByCall24, SurfDirect usw) gesu*

Der Aufruf erfolgt mit Zustimmung der Forenbetreiber


----------

